# Booster seat with smallest width?



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I am hoping to keep my 9 year old in a booster when the new baby comes, just because I am mean that way







. It would be best if I could get "thinner" boosters for her and DS (8), so that they will be easier to buckle in the back seat of my Caravan, with the 2 year old in a Radian 65 in the middle of them.

Does anyone know which booster is the "thinnest"? Both of the kids using them are pretty darn thin kids, fwiw.

TIA!


----------

